# Andros, I need your help



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Andros, you seem to be very knowledgable about thyroid problems. You have probably ready posts and know what I have been through. I seem to be sinking lower and lower. I now have been diagnosed with thyroid eye disease. Every Friday they have been doing a bloodl test to check my thyroid, last week here are my numbers
t4 free 0.88 (0.82-1.77)
t3 free 2.4 (2.0-4.4)
Tsh 1.560

this is the week before;

t4 free 0.98
t3 free 2.8
TSH 0.884
I am not sure of what is happening. I went to a doctor specializing in thyroid back in Dec. In Jan she put me on extra cytomel 5mg 3 times a day, in addition to the Erfa I was already taking 30mg 3 times a day. I only took the Cytomel for three days because it made me feel like my head was going to blow up. Now I have the eye problems. The new endo I have wants to raise my Erfa, but now I am afraid the eye problem will get worse. I am very scared! I am having symptoms of both hypo and hyper right now. The right eye has proptosis and feels alot bigger than the left one. The reading vision is weird in the right eye . They are extremely dry and they hurt and I have terrible bags under them. I have awful anxiety (now even worse after opthamologist diagnosed ) I had MRI done on wednesday. I have dry hair,muscle aches, fall asleep around 8 pm only to wake up around 12 and then not sleep for the rest of the night, I get cold and hot, I don't have constipation, I have lost weight (really no appetite), mental fog, ringing in my ears, headache, really dizzy and I am sure there is more! Do you have any suggestions? Right now I had to take medical leave from work, I have never done it in 26 years. This is ruining my life !


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Also have tachycardia, only when i move around or when I am in the shower. Resting is normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> Andros, you seem to be very knowledgable about thyroid problems. You have probably ready posts and know what I have been through. I seem to be sinking lower and lower. I now have been diagnosed with thyroid eye disease. Every Friday they have been doing a bloodl test to check my thyroid, last week here are my numbers
> t4 free 0.88 (0.82-1.77)
> t3 free 2.4 (2.0-4.4)
> Tsh 1.560
> ...


Wow!!! Something is really really wrong here.

Now mind you, I am not a professional but I think you are in a state of severe adrenal fatigue. I also believe you are hyper, not hypo.

With TSH, FT4 and FT3 low; that is a sure sign of adrenal fatigue.

Please read this about the adrenals.......

http://www.drrind.com/therapies/metabolic-faqs

Really, you should not be on such high dose of T3 if any at all under these circumstances.

Have you had the recommended lab tests for antibodies?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

What is the ophthalmologist doing for you? There are interventions. Prednisone orally or by drop, Kenalog injections, radiation to the eyes and so on.

I am truly worried. It is none of my business but I don't think your doctor knows what she is doing. You may wish to find another.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> Also have tachycardia, only when i move around or when I am in the shower. Resting is normal.


I found this...

http://www.pharmaceutical.co.nz/Adrenal_Fatigue_vs_Hypothyroidism.php

And this............

http://www.womentowomen.com/adrenalfatigue/adrenaldysfunction-symptoms.aspx


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

The only problem with Adrenal Fatigue is I am not tired in the morning, despite no sleep I wake up at 5 or 6 if I sleep. Last night I didn't maybe Got 45 minutes of sleep and don't feel tired. I do crash around 7 or 8 though. Then wake up and can't sleep.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> The only problem with Adrenal Fatigue is I am not tired in the morning, despite no sleep I wake up at 5 or 6 if I sleep. Last night I didn't maybe Got 45 minutes of sleep and don't feel tired. I do crash around 7 or 8 though. Then wake up and can't sleep.


I hope you are reading the information I am furnishing for you and I do hope you find a solution to your situation. It is not fun to be sick.

If I can help, I will.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> The only problem with Adrenal Fatigue is I am not tired in the morning, despite no sleep I wake up at 5 or 6 if I sleep. Last night I didn't maybe Got 45 minutes of sleep and don't feel tired. I do crash around 7 or 8 though. Then wake up and can't sleep.


I have sleep issues as well and have run low FT's with low TSH and have not tested for any adrenal fatigue. TSI antibodies can cause the same issues post op and have plagued me for 5 years now. I seem to be sleeping better since my thyroid hormones have increased.

As far as adding Cytomel to your mix - you need to proceed very slowly, begin taking 1/2 tablet 2x a day for 3-4 days then increase to 1/2 3x a day for 3 days then take a full pill your first dose and continue until you reach the full 5mcg at each dose.

I have used Cytomel 2 different times and am currently on t - the first time I quit taking it because of the anxious feelings you describe but the second time I began taking it slowly and my body eventually got used to it.


----------

